# Need some ideas for a Tank



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Anways I have a 75. It's really nice with some AWESOME plants. So I want some cichlids or something mean for it, THAT won't ruin the plants. And not a Pirahna, got enough. And no Oscar, Because OF the plants. But basically I'm looking for mean cichlids, other than a flowerhorn. I don't like those. Sweet Thanks!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

why not go for a cichlid community with:
*salivnis
*blue acaras
*firemouths
*angelfish
*kribs
*rams

you could also add:
*plecos
*other catfish - synodontis, etc.
*botia species
*silver dollers/other dithers
*other reasonable sized fish which can hold its own - elephantnosefish, butterflyfish, eels, and stuff like that.....
*African clawed frogs
*crayfish


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

get some south american pikes. i have 5 crenicichla johanna, i believe they max out at 12 inches and they are aggressive as hell. even with pellets. when i feed pellets they hit them so hard water splashes all over the room. i throw minnows in there and they hunt them down like crazy. the last time i fed them the biggest pike ate 5 fathead minnows...


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

set up a snake tank and get a large snake ?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Shred Revolution said:


> set up a snake tank and get a large snake ?


 75s way too small for a decent snakehead, and they wreck plants anyways

i dont know whats really mean and aggressive-- Yet WONT WRECK PLANTS-- that can fit in a 75g....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

five star general


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

> set up a snake tank and get a large snake ?
> 
> 75s way too small for a decent snakehead, and they wreck plants anyways
> 
> i dont know whats really mean and aggressive-- Yet WONT WRECK PLANTS-- that can fit in a 75g....


I think he meant a real snake. like a boa or something.


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

labeotropheus trewavasae get pretty aggressive and show awesome colorations males are blue and females are yellow.this is purely my experience with these fish but they are aggressive


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah lotsa good ideas to chose from... I like the Pike Cichlid idea too! Innes you setup was good to but I don't know a couple of them, at least I have their anmes though.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

what dont you know?


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Uh all of these: salivnis, blue acaras, kribs, rams. Never heard of any of em! Got any pics or links?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Use fancy plants, my low maintinance tank down here is completely wall to wall fancy plants and it looks great. Including grass like carpets, background foreground and mids. CAnt tell the differenct and its not going to be trashed by my punk cichlids.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Discus with some Blue Rams and a school or Cardinals or Rummy Noses.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Uh all of these: salivnis, blue acaras, kribs, rams. Never heard of any of em! Got any pics or links?



















_Aequidens pulcher _- Blue acara
heres a handy link

















_Microgeophagus ramirezi _- Ram
heres a handy link

















_Cichlasoma salvini_ - Salvini
heres a handy link

















_Pelvicachromis pulcher_ - Krib
heres a handy link
heres another handy link


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

innes i know your particular salvini is a pushover, but in general they are considered just as vicious as any red devil or flowerhorn, so i really wouldnt suggest putting em in with those other peaceful fish


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol - if they were an emotion - this would be it


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Well Innes I really apreciate the links! I learned alot, BUT Now I am getting a MASSIVE piraya so the 75 will become home for 2 reds and a Caribe. However a couple of those smaller fish I may get for my 33g Community tank, because they sure do look sharp!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

how big a piraya?


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

13-14"! It's a BEAST! I can't wait!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

garybusey said:


> 13-14"! It's a BEAST! I can't wait!


 You most def have to post pix of that one


----------

